# grill



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i was just wondering where to get this type of grill. it looks like they are all different, but is this something you can do to the stock grill?


----------



## mpg9999 (Nov 22, 2002)

What year? I believe there are instructions on www.sr20deforum.com somewhere to do it to a 93-94. You can use gutter guard from home depot.


----------



## mpg9999 (Nov 22, 2002)

This is mine: http://community.webshots.com/photo/49923619/49923677ExkYUJ I think im gona go back to stock though.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

this is my grill. mostly resembles the first pic








if it doesnt work click at my link below.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

mpg9999 said:


> *What year? I believe there are instructions on www.sr20deforum.com somewhere to do it to a 93-94. You can use gutter guard from home depot. *


i searched there for a little while and couldn't find anything on there about modifying the stock grill. lots of tsuru posts though.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

NismoXR said:


> *this is my grill. mostly resembles the first pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you buy that or modify your stock grill?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

mpg9999 I like!


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

I like those grills better than stock. Even if there was a premade one, I'd still probably do it myself.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

yeah see, i don't know if people are making them themselves or if they are buying them. i'd rather make my own since i have an extra grill, i just wanna know how they did it.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I made my own. There's pics on my site. I just cut out the horizontal slats, filled the holes with Bondo, prepped, painted, and attached mesh with some heavy-duty glue.


----------



## BRYDOOD94 (Jan 28, 2003)

*(_(__)#///////3*

your best bet is to use your existing grill and modify it by cutting out what you need...if you want to go all out you can use some fiberglass and shape it differently....


----------



## mpg9999 (Nov 22, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *mpg9999 I like!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

sno said:


> *did you buy that or modify your stock grill? *


Modified it. I took out the black grill out with a sander and replaced it with mesh grill available at homedepot


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

thanks for all the info guys. i just got finished painting my "new" modified grill. i used some cheap metal mesh i got from ace hardware and painted it black. soon as the paint dries and i get it put on i'll take some pics and post 'em. i think it's gonna look a lot better then the stock grill.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

.


----------



## motentra (Feb 8, 2003)

i did mine up to but i just took out the nissan emblem in the grill and cut the gutter guard to fit the grill...i am still eventually going to cut out the whole black part....hell, they only cost 15 bucks if i mess it up


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

motentra, got any pics?


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Need to use a diagonal mesh... Try the stuff in the masonry section at Home Depot. Ask them for Wire Lath.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

thanks for the tip nastynissan. i went to two different home depots, at the first one it seemed like no one knew what i was talking about. i said, "i'm looking for metal mesh, wire lath, diagonal mesh." the only stuff they could offer was the metal mesh that i already have. not the wire lath. at the second one i actually found someone who knew what wire lath was. but she said that they don't carry it. so i guess i need to call a metal workshop type place? i dunno...


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

nice work sno. advice: paint your horn black so you cant see through it. I did that and it helps.


----------



## idon (Jan 27, 2003)

That is the ugliest grill i've ever seen. It looks like someone took chickenwire and stuck it on their car...


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

idon, if you're talkin about my grill, i know it's ugly. i already said that i got the wrong mesh. you just make yourself look like an ignorant fuck when you point out the obvious.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

damn man...
idon.... you need to learn to appreciate some people's hard work, it may not look great to you but maybe to sno, he appreciates it cuz he did all the work, and actually did something original for a change.

Now the NissanForums are designed for ideas and support, but you flamming about how shitty it may or not look is definatly not appreciated here.

If you want to hate on someone... do it somewhere else


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

thanks proxlamus for the back up. it was very tedious work but i don't think it looks good at all. once i get the different mesh on there it will look A LOT better. i just don't appreciate the comments idon made.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Sno, what tools did you use to cut the orignal grill out. when I did it back in 99 it took forever. your mod turned out great.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Hey Sno, do you still have your stock grill? Maybe we could make a $$$ if you could cut it out for me. I dont even want to try it. I dont even have a dremel tool


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

hey man from a b12 owner who has done everything with in budget. it looks great. but i would definetly go with some bigger mesh. are u gonna paint it this time? maybe u should leave it grey , it might look good,man. my 2 cents.......


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

hey sno, im going down to phattyB13's this weekend to help with the swap and i think he said you could get some mesh from him. so if you could wait till sunday evening i could drop it by your place. 

PM me with your cell and i will call sunday.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nismoxr, i first started off with a steak knife but that wasn't working very well. so i went up to the store and got a dry wall saw. it's about the size of a knife and it did wonders on that grill. only took me about 20 minutes to finish cutting it all out.

sentraxeracer, yeah i still have my stock grill. it's actually on my car right now, my mod'd grill is in the garage awaiting some bigger mesh. 

average, thanks for the compliment. i definatly want to get bigger mesh. i'll decide to paint it or not once i get it all together and installed. i wanted to go with black paint just so it wouldn't stand out like a sore thumb. i wanted this to be a subtle mod. 

cranium, check your PM.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

**updated pics**

i have two people to thank for this: phattyb13 for donating the mesh and cranium for transporting it. thanks guys, i really do appreciate it.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i'm thinking of painting it black, but i don't know yet.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

I want to do mine, but I don't have any of the edges. Just the plastic grill pieces running horizontal. And I want one w/ the edges. Like the picture of the orange B13 on the first page. Anyone know what I'm talking about?

Like Sno, you have the "edges". Mine does not have the edge and is just a gap inbetween the horizontal grill pieces and the headlights. Oh well, I'll figure SOMETHING out.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

damn, your quick sno. i just gave you that shit last night and you already have it on your car. good work man it looks real good. now we'll have to get together and see what we can come up with on my 92 grill.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i know, i started working on it as soon as i got home. i just couldn't wait. 

zexel, it sounds like you have the same grill as cranium does, the 91-92(?) grill. my best advice would be to go to a junk yard and see if you can find a 93-94 grill. there's a u-pull-it in tualatin, or. that has a red 94 sentra but i can't remember if it has the grill or not. i know it doesn't have a hood or head lights. you could always buy one at the nissan dealership, but why buy a new one when you're just gonna hack it to death anyways.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

the '91-'92 grill doesn't have the valance that is just above the bumper built in to it. only '93-'94 have that, which makes it hard for us early classic guys to "getto" our grill.

but i have an extra grill and fiberglassing skills so i may try something as i am rebuilding my new se-r.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

anybody know if plastic mesh exists? if so where??


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Yeah, I just haven't gone around searching for any 93-94 grills yet. I'm too lazy, but if I find one I'll be sure to pick it up.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

plastic... oh plastic, yeah there's LOTS of plastic, just about the only crap you can find. nothing real sturdy though. try home depot, that's where i saw it.


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

damn my mesh look sgood on that car...  j/k nice job Sno looks damn good.. another thing you can do with your horn.. is completely remount it.. I will take pics of mine.. because I just did it this weekend... i hid it behinf the center brace.. you cant even see it now.. but congrats on teh grill.. soon I will be postign pics of my swap.. for all of you to feast your eyes on...

for those who dont know.. I conquered the task of throwing in a 2.0 in place of my 1.6...


----------



## mpg9999 (Nov 22, 2002)

cranium said:


> *the '91-'92 grill doesn't have the valance that is just above the bumper built in to it. only '93-'94 have that, which makes it hard for us early classic guys to "getto" our grill.
> 
> but i have an extra grill and fiberglassing skills so i may try something as i am rebuilding my new se-r. *


Look at my car, its a 91 . And yeah, its ghetto as hell.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

PhattyB13 said:


> *damn my mesh look sgood on that car...  j/k nice job Sno looks damn good.. another thing you can do with your horn.. is completely remount it.. I will take pics of mine.. because I just did it this weekend... i hid it behinf the center brace.. you cant even see it now.. but congrats on teh grill.. soon I will be postign pics of my swap.. for all of you to feast your eyes on...
> 
> for those who dont know.. I conquered the task of throwing in a 2.0 in place of my 1.6... *


thanks. i was lookin at the horn earlier and i think i will remount it somewhere else. thanks for the tip. and get those pics up soon! i wanna see!!!


----------

